# times tickin...



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

10 more days to bag that deer, anybody else still trying to fill a tag?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Yep.

I've only sat twice so far, spent all of my time chasing waterfowl this year. 
I plan on sitting a few nights in the next week or so..I need venison in the freezer. :-?

I have a feeling the first mature deer that comes in range is getting it...


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

You bet. I'm goin' after the does that have been bedding in some trees about 125 yards from the house. I also counted 7 rubs in that stand of trees too.  Maybe I'll get my buck yet!


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

I'm in KY and have until Jan. 21 for bow season. I still have tags to fill and am going to be out Friday, Saturday and Monday. Always looking for a reason to hit the woods. Since I happen to be off work for 10 days (Christmas Shutdown) and have been tied up so far I'm going to make the best of the last few days. Let you know how it goes. :sniper:


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

Day 1 of late season bow hunt:

3 pheasants (roosters)
1 bunny wabbit

None of which walked into my shooting lanes. :-?


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Here in MN we've only got through Monday to fill our tags. I'm starting to think maybe I shouldn't have been picky earlier on, lol. Those fawns would've tasted better if they where packed in MY freezer. I'm going out this weekend, a neighbor a couple miles down the road burned a whole hardwood forest for firefighter training last week. His resident deer (about a dozen in that herd) have moved over and have yarded up by where I'm hunting at. Maybe I'll get something yet !


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

got busted by four does yesterday, gave the area a rest today and ill be back tommorow, we'll see.


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

Day 2:
Went ice fishing. 8)


----------



## thurdypointer (Sep 15, 2006)

I feel you guys. I passed on some deer I now wish I would have taken. Just look at the bright side next year it will pay off. I might be able to get out once more. Good luck to everyone


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

today was the last day of our ML season...bow untill febuary


----------



## spanky27 (Nov 16, 2007)

i went out for three days. Saw a ton of does, but only a few young bucks. i was trying for the monster that i got on video in september. hunted him all fall. saw him one other time, but no one got him during rifle season (he was spotted and shot at)....which means as long as he makes it through the winter, he should be still there next year! can hardly wait til then!!!


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Didn't get out this last week but still have 3 weeks here so going to see what happens :lol:


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

well lets consider our selves lucky. i read in a magazine a guy who hadent ever got a round off for 13 years

his house burnt down
he went to the woods, someone ripped off his tree stand

so he sat down then drivers came through his spot... but he got one and a nice one too

maybe he whould write a country song


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

If I don't get a shot at something for 13 years I think I would shoot myslef. I would go nuts. I mean it's not all about shooting deer, but man it would get old not connecting!


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

Day 3:

1 rabbit
1 pheasant rooster

Took a shot at the pheasant when he stepped into one of my shooting lanes. Was at full draw for over a minute so I got a little anxious and over looked the fact he hadn't quite cleared a twig. Hit it instead of the rooster. :-?

And so ends another bow season for me. Won't be able to get out tomorrow. And even though I didn't get to use my bow tag, I learned a lot this season, and it still had plenty of exciting, memorable moments. Tomorrow I start dreaming of next season. 
:beer:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Got my buddy a nice 4x4 today. We were coyote hunting, saw about 100 deer in some trees. Put him at one end I went to the other to push them to him, but they got out. Saw 8 bucks that I would field judge over 130in.

Watched them go to a belt, did the same thing. All of the deer ran down the gut of it. A doe was leading I guess, stopped about 80 yards down the belt from him, a large buck followed by 4 other bucks all stopped. He said the first buck put his rifle buck to shame, and his rifle buck was 171.3/4 so it had to be big. The doe ran out of the belt, because thats what the trail did, all of the deer followed. Except one buck and a doe, he tipped the buck over in his tracks. 7 yard standing broadside shot! 

Man I wish that monster would have done the same.

On the bright side there will be a ton of shooters in the area next year. I think I am going to go put my camera up in that belt. I lost count at 78 beds in it after about the first 400 yards. It was a mile belt.


----------

